# Personal changes...



## Zwiefel (May 7, 2015)

As many of you know, I've been going through a contentious divorce for nearly two years now. I'm pleased to say that as of Tuesday, I am totally done. It's been hell living with such a mountain of uncertainty, and watching the deterioration of character in a person I loved for 20 years over all these months, not able to plan for anything, etc. So although I don't feel the outcome was truly equitable, I am nonetheless OK with it and feel a tremendous sense of relief that it's all over.

Also, I am immensely grateful to the several of you who reached out to me directly, and periodically during this time to offer support and friendship. I never imagined something like that would come from this hobby...after spending a good bit of time on this forum, and meeting many of you in person, I'm still humbled by the generosity of this community.

I did get my home, in the end. So I will be moving back to Little Rock sometime in the next 60 days. 

I am on the list for a few passarounds (which I will try to find and make a note there as well), so please contact me for current shipping details before sending anything to me.


----------



## _PixelNinja (May 7, 2015)

I am new here and we have never conversed on these boards, but I do wish you good luck and all the best going forth, hoping you can put the bad things behind you.


----------



## DeepCSweede (May 7, 2015)

Glad things are starting to look up for you. It must be a huge weight lifted to have this chapter coming to an end. 

Best of luck.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 7, 2015)

i didnt know you were going thru this. so happy it is over.

a friend told me his divorce turned them both into A-holes. and after it was done, it felt like he was "paroled".

next chapter bud..!!


----------



## Zwiefel (May 7, 2015)

boomchakabowwow said:


> divorce turned them both into A-holes. and after it was done, it felt like he was "paroled".



I _think_ I escaped the A-Hole part....although it it make me flaky. 

OMG. Yes. "Paroled" feels exactly right.


----------



## Cheeks1989 (May 7, 2015)

Did she get custody of any of the knives is the important question.


----------



## Dardeau (May 7, 2015)

My divorce was remarkably painless, but I was definitely in a daze between the separation and when the papers were finalized. 

Congratulations on putting it behind you and getting to go home! I hear good things about some new restaurants in Little Rock, and you're a short hop to Andy and Michael's places in Memphis.


----------



## chiffonodd (May 7, 2015)

I've been told that you never know a person until you divorce them. Best of luck to you on this new chapter, sir. Hope you get to cook something awesome for a lucky lady soon.


----------



## Dave Martell (May 7, 2015)

I'm glad this is past you Danny - it's freedom time!


----------



## brainsausage (May 7, 2015)

Crap I wish I was a bit closer, geographically. I'd take you out for a beer to celebrate. I'm an excellent wingman, just ask JohnnyChance


----------



## tkern (May 7, 2015)

I was once told "Your job as a chef is to help your friends get laid."


----------



## Mrmnms (May 7, 2015)

Through all of this personal turmoil and heart ache, you have represented yourself with great energy. You deserve happiness and I think you've earned it Danny.


----------



## ecchef (May 7, 2015)

You came away better than I did Danny. I walked away with some CDs, most of my cookbooks, a trashbag full of clothes and a dog. If the police didn't impound my knives she would have kept and sold those. I do know that feeling of relief when it's all over.
You have a clear road ahead...so go and enjoy life! Best of luck to you.


----------



## daveb (May 8, 2015)

I've thought it admirable that you've kept the animosity to yourself instead of sharing the dirt with what would have been a sympathetic audience. Now make reservations with Kern for dinner:cool2:


----------



## brainsausage (May 8, 2015)

tkern said:


> I was once told "Your job as a chef is to help your friends get laid."



A noble pursuit, to be sure...


----------



## apicius9 (May 8, 2015)

I occasionally regret never getting around to getting married and startIng a family. Considering that most of my friends who did in the meantime have gone through a divorce, I am wondering if I am not better off after all...

Glad you got to this point with some of your belongings and most of your sanity, Danny. 

Stefan


----------



## Adrian (May 8, 2015)

Got the T shirt! Look forward and enjoy life!


----------



## mr drinky (May 8, 2015)

Congrats Danny. I know it is tough as one who has gone through it with a child. They say divorce is forever, especially if you have kids, but now with Facebook, your ex is constantly trying to be your friend too. Firewall your social life my friend. 

And just for some humor, the beginning of this video has Louis CK talking about divorce. 

k. 

[video=youtube;92kDUiN1zLQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92kDUiN1zLQ[/video]


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 8, 2015)

I'm reminded of what Lewis Grizzard said:

"I don't think I'll get married again. I'll just find a woman I don't like and give her a house".


----------

